# Hdmi AND composite video from the 360



## TypeA

I need both these video sources from my elite, can i modify the old wide composite input plug (maybe remove the housing) and still plug in my hdmi cable? Will the 360 send video to both at the same time?


----------



## Mike P.

It has both HDMI and composite outputs, why do you want to remove the housing?


----------



## TypeA

Mine doesnt. The elite comes with a pig-tail that plugs in right next to the hdmi. On that pig-tail is only left and right analog audio, and an optical. The pig-tail that puts out composite video has a wider housing and will not fit into the back of the console with the hdmi connected.


----------



## TypeA

And, no, it doesnt work  I can plug the old composite/component cable in and I get picture just fine from the receiver (I popped the housing off without breaking it  ). I can then plug in hdmi and I get picture just fine from the receiver. But once I plug in both, even if hdmi is NOT active I get no picture. 

BTW, this works fine with my blu ray player. As long as neither hdmi projectors are connected or powered on, the receiver will automatically send the composite to a third display that is on. I selected optimum display in the dash board, no luck.


----------



## Moonfly

I read somewhere that if you plug both in, or rather plug a second one in while a first is in place, then the console resets and the screen goes off. That tab is there for a reason, and the 360 doesnt work via both outputs simultaneously I'm afraid. It looks as though you figured that out anyway though.


----------



## TypeA

I wasnt trying for both to work at the same time but I was hoping they would work like my blu ray machine. It does fine if both composite and hdmi are always connected. I only use one output type at a time tho, thats all I wanted with the 360. No such luck.


----------



## Moonfly

The 360 auto detects the video output method and uses it automatically. I think plugging in both crashes that bit of software as it has no internal switching software. Further still, for all we know the hardware wont allow it anyway, the HDMI was a bit of an after thought.

Where you planning on running sound one way and video another, or wsa it a case of using different displays as preference suited? If its the latter, its the hard way I'm afraid, you'll have to physically swap the cables each time. If its the former, you can but a cable that allows audio out via optical from the normal AV output, and then Video only can go via HDMI - I think, dont quote me.


----------



## TypeA

The composite video is for a small lcd just for navigating my media on the console dash board or maybe even watching video on this little low rez display. Once I power up the projector in that same room (and my receiver detects an hdmi display is available) the receiver automatically switches video from composite output to hdmi output. Like I said, it works perfect on my blu ray player for when Im spinning a cd and just need basic music track info and such and dont want to fire up the projector. The receiver has dual hdmi out, but the other output is taken by a second projector in another room lol. Btw, the blu ray will pass audio via hdmi and video via composite, so everything works perfect. However, Ive bought lots of shows on XBL, music videos, and can stream nexflix with the console, my blu ray cant do that.


----------



## TypeA

Since all my gear is in another room, Im really just trying to make the system as user-friendly and flexible as possible and ensure you never have to navigate media blind and yet NOT ever have to fire up the projector in the primary theater. My draw-backs so far have been:

A 4x3 7"-8" display with svideo (not just composite) that has outstanding form factor like this (This one lacks svideo and 4x3 format, tho its only $80):









And (save replacing my bluray player with one that does netflix) my netflix and console media is now blind without physically unplugging the hdmi cable on the back of the console to get it to pass composite. (Audio via hdmi blind works fine, besides being blind)

Round and Round we go .


----------



## Moonfly

I see what your trying to do now. It is a good idea too, its a shame it wont work. When you are flicking through on the small screen though, surely your amp is still on for sound. One possible solution might be to use a composite out from the AVR to the small screen, but this might lead to having to manually switch outputs on the amp depending which display you want to use, which may be no better. There might be some way however to have HDMI and composite out both work for the 360 source, or it might use the composite output if the HDMI displays are inactive automatically.

It might work like that or it might not, but I think its work exploring just in case, it would be great if it did. On top of that, I would like to know the outcome now because the small screen idea as a display for just playing music and/or browsing is a fantastic idea :T


----------



## TypeA

Thats a good thought Dan. However the receiver only converts analog video up to digital video, it wont convert digital video down to analog video. I would happily switch inputs or do whatever it took to get composite from the console when the hdmi cable is plugged in. But, alas, the console detects the hdmi cable is simply _connected_ and then it automatically disables the composite output (even if no hdmi display is powered on at the time). The only real loss is netflix and being able to use the 360 for cd playback.


----------



## TypeA

My cisco rng200 dvr box from comcast does this too. Trying to hook up my sling box with component, and then feed the avr hdmi. Component output on the dvr disables as soon as i plug in the hdmi, D'oh! Its a shame the avr doesnt down-convert hdmi to component. Research begins....


----------

